# Underseal



## bigx (May 16, 2005)

Hi all
The underseal on my 1996 b644 is beginning to look a bit tired and I would like to renew it.Can anyone tell me the recommended product for use on wood,I assume the products used on metal are not correct as I expect they would lock in moisture.
Yours X


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
a microporous preservative lets the timber breathe but does what it says on the tin. would need regular coating as i don't know how it would stand up to road conditions.

cheers
simon


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I have just had all my wooden gutters re-coated with bitumastic paint.

Last done 18 years ago and still sound.



bigx said:


> Hi all
> The underseal on my 1996 b644 is beginning to look a bit tired and I would like to renew it.Can anyone tell me the recommended product for use on wood,I assume the products used on metal are not correct as I expect they would lock in moisture.
> Yours X


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We had a Habitation check carried out at Hymer, Bad Waldsee and they applied underseal.

They might be closed for the Holidays but it still might be worth emailing them if you want something like the recommended product.

[email protected]
+497524999116


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi StanDup hope you don't mind me asking but what price was the habitation & damp check over there ?

Thanks Alex.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would brush off any flaky finish and buy a tin of black bitumin paint and coat with that , And I would fit a good set of mud flaps or make some yourself for the rear wheel arches as this is where most of the road dirt/water ends up . This area rear of the Axle gets very wet and any floor rot starts there, for the chassis I brush old engine oil over it.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I haven't got the paperwork with me but the two together were about Euro 230. 

I have to say we were 'gob-smacked' with the integrity of their habitation check, especially bearing in mind that we are under warranty.

They went as far as changing the large Heki rooflight despite the fact that we didn't think that there was a problem with it. Undersealed the bottom (again at their own initiative) and adjusted 'stuff' including doors, catches, etc . They exceeded all of our expectations despite the fact that they seemed busy. 

It would be nice to think that we would have rec'd such service from HYMER over here. !!!


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi StanDup You should be so lucky!!!

No chance over here.

Thanks Alex.


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

*Undersealing a Hymer B Class*

Hi Bigx

I would suggest that you use the underseal that Hymer, Bad Waldsee use

We had our damp check done by them last year and they undersealed the van and gave me a top up spray can, you can buy this at most of the continental Hymer dealers

We visited a German dealer just before Xmas and they had a special offer on the can of underseal about 7 euros per can (down from approx 20)

Why not try calling Herrr Kia

At Hymer Zentrum B1, Kolner Strasse, Mulheim an der Rhur, Germany

They have a good website and advertise in the motorhome press

Regards

Wiggy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If you use any bitumen type none breathing sealer, and the wood gets wet....it simply rots!!!


----------

